# help identify plant please



## taureandragon76 (Mar 29, 2007)

it kinda looks like Mayaca fluviatilis but it is a dark green and stiffer stems, the stuff in behind the cardamine lyrata


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Picture is pretty blurry but all the mayaca I have seen is a really light green, that looks like ancharis or something


----------



## taureandragon76 (Mar 29, 2007)

sorry not the greatest at taking pics need a tripod cause I am a little shaky


----------

